# The adventure of Deprofundis trought mail order on the web, i found many graals!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Lately i stumbled on a Dufay LP of gorgeous motets, i could ain't resist and the ensemble is from Montreal , me home town, support your local ensemble, an LP of 1953, i had a discount since i bargain & a good polite customer.

I finally Purchased The Unknow Lover Solage & Machaut it's been 5 years, ii try to order it and fail, now it's paid and on the way home, high price since rare & out of print , now it's event more expensive.

Other notable Holy Graals that im still waiting for Antoine de Févins : from the mighty Brabant ensemble , needless to says i had to purchsed this is cd format, it's one of my favorite cult ensemble , beside great other in britain like L'oiseau-Lyre and the consorte of musiicke ensemble.

Anyway anyhow, health, prosper, luck, take care kind folks , friends & follower,s gentle wanderer strangers, time travelleers ect

:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Lps Rule........................................


----------

